# Nach Metro 2033 und Metro Last Light: Arktika.1



## N8Mensch2 (7. Oktober 2017)

*Das Ende ist nah. Im Jahre 2120 hat eine zweite Eiszeit den größten Teil der Menschheit dahingerafft, die wenigen Überlebenden haben sich in gut geschützte Anlagen und Bunker zurückgezogen. Als Soldat muss man eine der letzten Zufluchtsstätten vor Banditen, Plünderern und Mutanten verteidigen. *
Irgendwo in der ehemalig russischen Wostokregion liegt unter viel Eis begraben “Arktika.1”, eine der letzten Kolonien der Menschheit:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Ml2Miskj84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_Hinter dem atmosphärisch dichten VR-Spiel steckt das ukrainische Studio 4A Games, das zuvor die postapokalyptischen Ego-Shooter “Metro: 2033” und “Metro: Last Light” schuf. Das Spiel kommt am 10. Oktober exklusiv für Oculus Rift _ Quelle


----------



## pascha953 (7. Oktober 2017)

Nach Metro 2033 und Metro Last Light kommt  2018 der Nachfolger Metro Exodus.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ye9Z5eLQSqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Auf kein anderes Spiel freue ich mich mehr als auf Exods


----------

